# usare wine in un ambiente 64 bit puro (no-multilib)

## darkmanPPT

Proseguendo per la serie delle guide "voglio una sola applicazione a 32 bit ma uso un profilo no-multilib", ecco cosa ho fatto per far funzionare wine (versione a 32bit) sul mio pc (profilo no-multilib).

Innanzitutto procuratevi le librerie esterne richieste nella discussione:

 vuoi skype ma un profile no-multilib? 

Procuratevi anche le seguenti (due) librerie:

```
ls libraries/

libmpg123.so.0  libmpg123.so.0.25.0  libxml2.so.2  libxml2.so.2.7.6
```

SOLUZIONE 1

scaricatevi la versione (git) 

```
 git clone git://source.winehq.org/git/wine.git ~/wine
```

di wine che preferite e precompilatela (./configure; make) da qualche parte con un pc x86. 

Lo so, non è una soluzione furba, ma siete sicuri che funzioni tutto.

Copiatevi la cartella così ottenuta nel vostro pc con il profile no-multilib.

SOLUZIONE 2 (i mantainer di wine suggeriscono la prima, se ho ben capito)

scaricatevi i binari (io uso sempre il repository di ubuntu).

create una cartella "wine" e mettete il tutto dentro secondo questa logica: (citato dal sito web)

 *Quote:*   

>     * binary files go into PREFIX/bin,
> 
>     * library files go into PREFIX/lib/wine,
> 
>     * include files go into PREFIX/include/wine,
> ...

 

CONCLUSIONE

create dentro la cartella "wine" una cartella denominata "libraries".

copiatevi dentro le librerie necessarie (vedasi parte iniziale, con le librerie necessarie)

posizionatevi sulla cartella "wine".

lanciate con

```
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/path/to/libraries/ ./wine
```

se per caso state già usando la soluzione per skype, è sufficiente copiare dentro libraries solo 

```
ls libraries/

libmpg123.so.0  libmpg123.so.0.25.0  libxml2.so.2  libxml2.so.2.7.6
```

 :Wink: 

sperando che a qualcuno possa servire, concludo qui.

----------

